# My fish over the years



## Pleco Gecko (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi,

Here are pics of some of the fish I've kept over the years. Mostly bettas and small sets ups.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=ckNBZzkzNjFCT1ZrWlpudmpac3MxYlVZYmNVZ0pB


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Gorgeous Betta's! I love that mustard and black one...

J


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

What is the name of the plants in the pots ihave the exact same ones but cannot for the life of me remember what they were called.

Beautiful pictures by the way

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pleco Gecko (Dec 28, 2016)

Fisheye said:


> Gorgeous Betta's! I love that mustard and black one...
> 
> J


Thanks Fisheye. I've had the mustard betta for a while now. He got sick with dropsy but made it through. He's actually free to a good home if you are interested.


----------



## Pleco Gecko (Dec 28, 2016)

da_realness said:


> What is the name of the plants in the pots ihave the exact same ones but cannot for the life of me remember what they were called.
> 
> Beautiful pictures by the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


Hey Realness,

Thanks. I'm not sure what type of crypts are in those pots. Parva? Wendtii? There's a bunch of different kinds. Some are the same crypts in the foreground of the betta trio aquarium pictures I posted. When I broke that tank down I potted them, and let the others float in my fish bowls.


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

Pleco Gecko said:


> Hey Realness,
> 
> Thanks. I'm not sure what type of crypts are in those pots. Parva? Wendtii? There's a bunch of different kinds. Some are the same crypts in the foreground of the betta trio aquarium pictures I posted. When I broke that tank down I potted them, and let the others float in my fish bowls.


Thanks Pg i bought this plant as one of my first plants when i first got into the hobby. It grew really well and ended up forgetting the name. I moved it into my 75g and attached it to driftwood thinking it was anubias. It took really well to the driftwood so i guess i got lucky

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud-Strife (Sep 1, 2015)

Pleco Gecko said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are pics of some of the fish I've kept over the years. Mostly bettas and small sets ups.
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=ckNBZzkzNjFCT1ZrWlpudmpac3MxYlVZYmNVZ0pB


Thanks for sharing.
You snapped some pretty nice pics there.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey Pleco...

Congrats on getting your betta through dropsy! I have sworn off fancy bettas but thank you for letting me know. I hope you find a great home for your mustard baby. J


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Good pics. I miss shooting my fish. Considered getting bettas again.


----------

